# pH meter recommendations



## btrots87 (4/1/16)

I'm looking at getting a pH meter to be able to check my mash pH, can anyone tell me if the pen-type ones are any good? Something like this: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Premium-Automatic-Digital-PH-Meter-Tester-Measure-Mini-Pocket-Pen-Aquarium-Water-/221256939738?hash=item3383f0f8da:g:GSAAAOxyVLNS-O8q.

If they're no good, do you have any recommendations? I'd prefer not to spend heaps of money but I don't want something crap either.


----------



## antiphile (4/1/16)

G'day Trotsky (found your political philosophy intriguing, BTW)

This is purely a personal opinion. I'm certain there are many many people that have got pH meters from eBay etc and have had no problems with them. I'd rather spend a few extra bucks and get one from a "physical" location in Aus, and that specialise in scientific instruments. This one is very similar to one I got and it has been an absolute gem (I recalibrate every month or so but it's never been more than 0.1 pH units out).

Just my 2 rupees. Cheers.


----------



## Fat Bastard (4/1/16)

That one looks a little cheap. Manufacturers Reccomendation according to the description is to calibrate before each use, which means you'll go through heaps of buffer. I'm using a Hanna 98128, which is probably a bit more than you want to spend, but has worked well for me.

Ideally you want something that has a .05 resolution or smaller, preferably with a replaceable electrode, at they do wear out.

Also pH meters can be finicky to look after, you need to store them with the electrode immersed in storage solution ( or at the very least buffer solution) and clean them properly after use. Would pH strips work for you?


----------



## wobbly (4/1/16)

Please don't take this as an insult but "You get what you pay for" 

If you are going down the road of investing in a pH meter then it is worthwhile making sure that you understand* how to use and calibrate it *and this link gives some good advise as well as what to look for when seeking to purchase a pH meter (at the bottom of the first post) http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=302256
You will also note that it is recommended that the meter be:-

capable of reading to 2 decimal places because the pH scale is logarithmic
and should have the capability to be calibrated at, at least 2 points so as to set the meter slope.
 
Cheers
 
Wobbly


----------



## wobbly (4/1/16)

This is the one I am considering purchasing 

http://www.discountinstruments.com.au/water/ph-meters/digital-ph-monitor-1-meter-fixed-cable.html#product_tabs_dis_payment

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Benn (4/1/16)

Would it be useful to have a Ph meter hard wired into a brewtroller box? I saw some on eBay a while back but the max temp for the probes was around 50deg.


----------



## btrots87 (4/1/16)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty familiar with how to use and calibrate them, just not sure if the cheap ones were good enough for brewing. I suspected they probably wouldn't be. As someone only just starting out in AG brewing do you think it is worth getting a pH meter or would the strips be accurate enough for now?

Also, to the guys who own a meter do you use it every brew, or is it more a case of using it for the first few brews to get your process down pat and then not checking it all the time? If it is something that I'll use a lot then I'm happy to spend a bit more money on it.


----------



## antiphile (4/1/16)

Can't speak for the other guys/girls (?), but I absolutely use it every brew. I measure the water in the HLT, the mash (usually a minimum of twice), the first runnings and the final runnings, and the kettle contents before it hits the hot break. But that's what being anally retentive does to someone!


----------



## motman (4/1/16)

I had one the same or similar. It was ok - I calibrated every use and it didn't drift too much until the end of its life (probably 8 brews, 8 months). I checked it against strips many times and it seemed fairly consistent and similar to the strips. I think I'll go with strips moving forward, as the initial outlay of a better meter and the maintenance, solutions and limited life span of the probes makes it unlikely it will ever pay for itself. I'd never trust one of these cheapies without a comparison point either, so not for me.


----------



## wobbly (5/1/16)

I went and purchased one of these Altronics for $91 but you can get then on - line from Tiawan for $68 here:-
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Taiwan-EZDO-PH6011-pH-tester-waterproof-pen-PH-meter-PH-meter-digital-ph-Auto-calibration-Free/2047131616.html?spm=2114.40010508.4.2.pw0gTP

Not the cheapest out there but it has all the features I have read you should be looking for

Cheers

Wobbly

Not sure why but the edit doesn't want to include the link to the Altronics catalogue anyway the cat no is Q1269


----------



## btrots87 (5/1/16)

Thanks for the help guys. I think in the short term for now I'll just go with the strips to save some cash. Just bought a grainfather and an urn so I should probably slow the spending for a few weeks.




wobbly said:


> I went and purchased one of these Altronics for $91 but you can get then on - line from Tiawan for $68 here:-
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Taiwan-EZDO-PH6011-pH-tester-waterproof-pen-PH-meter-PH-meter-digital-ph-Auto-calibration-Free/2047131616.html?spm=2114.40010508.4.2.pw0gTP
> 
> Not the cheapest out there but it has all the features I have read you should be looking for
> ...



Thanks for the link and the info Wobbly, once I've got a few brews under my belt and a bit more disposable cash I'll keep that one in mind.


----------



## nosco (5/1/16)

I bought this one last night it sounds lime its got what is needed. Should be here in about a month. 1 week from China and 3 with Australia Post.

Professional Handheld Waterproof Digital PH meter Temperature High Accuracy +/-0.05PH with Replaceable Electrode
http://s.aliexpress.com/Nb67Rbi2
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## danestead (6/1/16)

Fat Bastard said:


> That one looks a little cheap. Manufacturers Reccomendation according to the description is to calibrate before each use, which means you'll go through heaps of buffer. I'm using a Hanna 98128, which is probably a bit more than you want to spend, but has worked well for me.
> Ideally you want something that has a .05 resolution or smaller, preferably with a replaceable electrode, at they do wear out.
> Also pH meters can be finicky to look after, you need to store them with the electrode immersed in storage solution ( or at the very least buffer solution) and clean them properly after use. Would pH strips work for you?


Ive also got a hanna 98128. It does the job and the accuracy specs are on the website.

You want something with a tight accuracy. I think fat bastard may have mixed up the terms resolution and accuracy. Yes you want a small resolution but its no good if the accuracy is rubbish.

When my hanna dies ill probably buy a milwaukee meter. Ther is one with a 0.02 accuracy for about the same price as the hanna I have and I believe milwaukee are a respected brand also.


----------



## danestead (6/1/16)

I use mine every brew at the start of the mash and then add acid to hit my desired PH. I very rarely brew something identical so I dont really have the luxury of knowing what the ph is likely to be without measuring it. Even if I did brew the same thing twice id probably still test the ph because its not hard to do and im pretty anal about repeatability etc etc.

I calibrate every brew day. My hanna 98128 is about 2 years old now and I guess about 30 brews in and the original probe still seems to be quite accurate prior to calibration (doesnt seem to be drifting much yet).


----------



## fraser_john (6/1/16)

nosco said:


> I bought this one last night it sounds lime its got what is needed. Should be here in about a month. 1 week from China and 3 with Australia Post.
> 
> Professional Handheld Waterproof Digital PH meter Temperature High Accuracy +/-0.05PH with Replaceable Electrode
> http://s.aliexpress.com/Nb67Rbi2
> (from AliExpress Android)


I had this same one for years before breaking the electrode and buying a different one, worked well. Good thing is it floats and just chuck it into the mash/sparge water whilst doing the salt additions & acid adjustments.


----------



## Mardoo (6/1/16)

I had that one too. Solid meter. Until I abandoned the prospect of pH meters that is.


----------



## danestead (6/1/16)

Just tested how far my Hanna 98128 has drifted since last calibration and brew about 3 weeks ago. 0.02. I only ever test room temp wort and the probe is about 2 yrs old


----------



## GalBrew (6/1/16)

You have to calibrate a pH meter EVERY TIME you use it! Doesn't matter if it cost $50 off eBay or thousands of dollars off a scientific supplier like Hanna.

Edit: Unless you are going to use it multiple times in a day, then once at the start of the day is fine.


----------



## jibba02 (6/1/16)

Cant go wrong with this meter. http://www.horiba.com/application/material-property-characterization/water-analysis/water-quality-electrochemistry-instrumentation/compact/details/b-711-712-713-laquatwin-compact-ph-meter-17151/


----------



## klangers (11/1/16)

GalBrew said:


> You have to calibrate a pH meter EVERY TIME you use it! Doesn't matter if it cost $50 off eBay or thousands of dollars off a scientific supplier like Hanna.
> 
> Edit: Unless you are going to use it multiple times in a day, then once at the start of the day is fine.


I am sceptical of this.

I've installed many an inline pH probe (used for industrial process control) and they are pretty much set and forget. My experience with handheld probes, however, is limited.

It simply depends on the method of measurement. There are various ways to measure pH directly and indirectly. Methods such as conductivity are usually factory calibrated once, and then should only ever require periodic calibrations.


----------



## GalBrew (11/1/16)

I use high end bench top pH meters in the lab on a regular basis. If you don't calibrate them at the start of the day they can be wildly out of range (especially if the probe is getting old or isn't being treated well). Sometimes they aren't but you will never know unless you do a comparison with another calibrated meter......which is a waste of time.


----------



## desitter (12/1/16)

I have a Omega PHH-7011 and find it more than adequate. ±0.01 accuracy, and I've yet to notice it drifting between calibrations. Shipped from the US (you can only buy it from the manufacture directly) will cost around $200 all up, but it does come with a case, buffer/probe solutions etc.


----------



## nosco (16/1/16)

Got mine today in the mail. It arrived in just under 2 weeks B) I should be able to use it for this Sundays brew. A few questions....

Should I calibrate it before use?

Will I be able to take multiple reading on brew day with out calibrating in between? So can I take a reading, add a few drops of phosphoric to adjust, take another reading...etc

I have just got Brun Water 3.4 which I havnt used yet but I may have to use it in order to get an idea of how much phosphoric to use. Usual story. Heaps to do in no time.


----------



## nosco (16/1/16)

Also I have seen electrode cleaning solution for sale with the calibrations solutions. Will I need to get some of this and how often should I use it?


----------



## nosco (16/1/16)

Next one. The calibration solutions needs de-ionised water. Is distilled water ok to use? Apparently they are not the same. How far are you supposed to go with this shit? ie if you mix the solution into 250ml of de ionised water what do you mix it in and how clean does it have to be? what water do you rinse the clean container with? ffs. I am over thinking it.


----------



## Mardoo (16/1/16)

nosco said:


> Got mine today in the mail. It arrived in just under 2 weeks B) I should be able to use it for this Sundays brew. A few questions....
> 
> Should I calibrate it before use? *Absolutely*
> 
> ...


As far as I know, both the de-ionised and distilled water work just as well for the purposes needed in pH meters.

Regarding the cleaning solution, I never ordered a cleaning solution, but I did get the electrode storage solution. Electrodes should never go dry between uses, so after you clean the probe with distilled/de-ionised water you should put some of the storage solution in the cap that goes over the electrode.

They're fussy things...


----------



## danestead (19/1/16)

Calibrate at beginning of each brew day. No need for calibration on each reading, that is far too much overkill. Deionised/distilled water from the supermarket should be fine I'd say. I'm pretty sure the reason you use that sort of water is to not affect the PH readings you take (deionised/distilled water has pretty much no buffering capacity hence it in a way does not have a PH because it will easily take on the PH of whatever other solution etc is put into it).


----------



## wobbly (19/1/16)

Nosco

You are most likely on top of it already but from my reading of this topic on HBT http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=198460 and other links, publications there are a few procedural things you need to follow when measuring you mash pH 

Use a fresh sample each time you calibrate you meter and don't return/keep the mixture for next time. Here's a link on how to calibrate your meter http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=302256
Check your local HBS they will most likely sell/have premix bottles of pH 4.0 and 7.0
Cool the sample to room temperature (20C) before inserting the pH meters otherwise you won't get a true reading
It may/will take several minutes for the pH meter to stabilize in the mash liquid so don't react to the first initial read out
The pH reading at the start of your mash isn't representative of the actual value value it will settle on. About 15 mins into your mash is when you should see the correct reading this could well be controlled by the grain bill and how you have acidified the mash (Acid [lactic or phosphoric] or Acid malt)
Bru'n Water and AJ deLange (above link) both talk about mash's with a mash thickness of about 3lts per Kg (1.5qts per lb) and i'm not sure what effects thinner mash's (full vol BIAB or Braumeister where the liquor to grain ration is much higher) will have on the final result because from my reading the thinner mash results in a difference in mash water alkalinity (buffering capacity) which in turn will impact on mash pH but hopefully Bru'n Water takes that into consideration even though it doesn't state so in the write up
If you thought going all grain was "crossing over onto the dark side" welcome to the "mystery and complexity of brewing water chemistry"

Many happy hours (and hours) of research and reading

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## wobbly (19/1/16)

Nesco

I guess I should have also added that it's the acid action of the grain bill on the alkalinity of the mash water which will not (from my reading) occur instantly at "dough in". It takes time for the grain to acidify the mash liquid and that is why (as I understand) you will not get a true reading of mash pH until about 15 minutes after dough in

If you take a reading at the start of the mash and react and add acid (to lowerpH) or bicarbonate (to raise pH) because the reading is either too high or too low you could well end up with your mash being way off target

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## nosco (19/1/16)

Thanks all. It was a very long brew day on Sunday between learning how to use the pH meter and writing up new water profiles for Brun Water. First using acid addition too.
I was a bit worried that the calibrating solutions were 1 use only. My main aim is to use the meter to check against Brun Water and then once im confident that BW is accurate (which i think it is) i wont bother with the meter any more. BW does allow for biab. It has the mash water volume and the sparge water volume. You just put the full volume in mash ans zero in sparge.

I had kind of figured after a few reading that you have to wait a bit to take a reading. The first few reading where not the same as BW predicted but the longer i waited the closer it got. I didnt wait long enough though. I had alot going on.

I have alot to read and learn about water in brewing but for now im just interested in getting the right pH and learning how different additions will affect the flavour, which all you need to know i guess.
Thanks for all the info. Cant wait to see how my beer tastes now!


----------



## Mardoo (19/1/16)

Listen to the Brew Strong 4-part series on water adjustments. It's the most concise telling I've found, with a great example in the third show of how water additions affect colour and flavour. Listen to the whole series though.


----------



## nosco (20/1/16)

Listening to em right now


----------



## welly2 (20/1/16)

I'm just about to order this one:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HM-PH-80-Waterproof-Digital-PH-Temperature-Meter-Tester-U-S-Brand-/181996213495?hash=item2a5fd1d4f7:g:wYEAAOSwQTVV7tBN

It seems to be getting really good reviews on Amazon at least:

http://www.amazon.com/HMDPHM80-Digital-pH-Temperature-Meter/product-reviews/B0096N8OWI/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent


----------



## goid (20/1/16)

welly2 said:


> I'm just about to order this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HM-PH-80-Waterproof-Digital-PH-Temperature-Meter-Tester-U-S-Brand-/181996213495?hash=item2a5fd1d4f7:g:wYEAAOSwQTVV7tBN
> 
> ...


The accuracy isn't very good -/+ 0.2 Ph.


----------



## welly2 (20/1/16)

Goid said:


> The accuracy isn't very good -/+ 0.2 Ph.


Hmm didn't notice that. And have ordered it. I'll have to think about whether I keep it or send it back. I'll check out more reviews.


----------



## AzzA68 (20/1/16)

I used to sell and service the Hanna meters and electrodes. 

The "HI98128 pHep®5 pH/Temperature Tester with 0.01 pH resolution" is as good as you can get without buying a discrete pH meter with separate electrode and temperature probes. The Hanna electrodes are some of the best on the market; construction and chemistry are World class.

The HI98128 has a replaceable probe; unplug the old and plug in the new. It also has an extractable cloth junction. This means you can renew/refresh a clogged electrode many times, this is handy if you're reading hopped/oily/high-protein specimens. As a field meter they're hard to beat (for watery type samples). (Don't use these for sewerage or wine.) For homebrew and hydroponics etc they're money very well spent.

Always keep any electrode hydrated. Storage solution will give you years of life on the single electrode. Don't store them in buffer nor in water! If filling the cap of the electrode with storage solution, be very careful not to hydraulically damage the bulb or the junction (it's possible to force solution into the junction and this ruins the chemistry of the 1/2 cell).

Most of the cheap all-in-one meters are clones of the early generation Hanna instruments. Hanna was making their old models for rebadging, but I don't know which badges anymore. The electronics in the clones is usually OK and is often much beter than the chemistry in the electrode, but you need both to make a good reading. Only buy cheap if it's from a long establshed scientific supplier... but, even then, don't expect it to last. The DOA rate on the low-end stuff is high, from all mfgrs/vendors.

If you find a working second hand meter, that has a BNC connector for the pH electrode, it could be a good buy if the elctronics are working fine. Around $80-100 will buy a new electrode that will last years. Be cautious of 2nd hand meters that show any signs of water damage or salting on the case. If you find a working waterproof Hanna meter in a bargain sale, buy it! (They're practically bullet proof.)

Cheers


----------



## droid (3/1/17)

I'm just about to order this ^

which buffer solution should I get for it? there are three options:

pH4.0
pH 7.0
pH 10

cheers


----------



## nosco (3/1/17)

You would have to check the ph meter i think? Mine uses all 3 to calibrate.


----------



## rude (3/1/17)

> I'm just about to order this ^
> 
> which buffer solution should I get for it? there are three options:
> 
> ...


4.0 and 7.0


----------



## droid (3/1/17)

thanks


----------



## AzzA68 (3/1/17)

droid said:


> I'm just about to order this ^
> 
> which buffer solution should I get for it? there are three options:
> 
> ...


It depends what you're measuring with it.

If it's for checking water for mashing, it's going to depend on where your water is derived from. depending on who you read you're targeting around 5pH to 6pH to mash with, but if you're on municipal water your starting point could be 6.5pH to 8.5pH (depending on mineral content and how the council dose it, etc)

In short... you should calibrate for the range you're going to be reading within.

Meters are capable of 1, 2, and/or 3 point calibrations. (FIND OUT WHAT YOUR METER IS CAPABLE OF.)

1 point calibration: the buffer needs to be as near as possible to the expected pH value.

2 point calibration: the buffer set needs to bracket, or bookend, the pH values expected to be read.

3 point calibrations: the buffer set also needs to bracket the expected range with a centre point for best linearity. These are for a wide range of expected readings, or when you're going to be pH adjusting from a base to an acid, or visa versa.

Always RTFM; a meter might be able to use a 3 buffer set but it might also be able to accept a 2 or 1 point calibration also... the setting will be obscured in what buttons are pressed and when/how.

Almost all meters will do a 2 point calibration: usually 7 and either 10 or 4.

The electrodes/probes themselves are not linear, hence the need to calibrate for both ends of the expected measuring range, above and below... or not too far outside, if you must... it's the electrochemical nature of the half cell used.


If you want your electrodes to last, I do suggest buying some "storage solution" and using it to keep your probe hydrated and always ready for use.

AND... be very careful with your electrodes; they're very fragile!
A glass sphere, the "pH glass", is so thin that H+ ions can move across it. This glass must be kept clean and hydrated.
There's also a liquid junction that allows the outflow of the reference electrolyte. This junction must be kept clean and hydrated. (It's also why samples/specimens are taken from the donor/wort/water/wine but not returned.)

Read all the material on the manufacturer websites, not just the one you buy from; there's lots to know/forget about pH.
It's very critical that your readings are accurate and precise; the quality and consistency of your product depends on it!

HTH (and I didn't make too amny typos)

Cheers,
AzzA


----------



## AzzA68 (3/1/17)

Oh... and always buy a probe that has a junction suitable for the purpose you're going to use it for... consult the manufacturer for more advice on this, especially is you're making wine!

Making wine? Get the right electrode and get the right cleaning solution (with enzymes etc). 

Measuring drinking/potable water? Basic electrodes with standard junctions are fine BTW.


----------



## droid (4/1/17)

cool, thanks for the response :beer:


----------



## Mardoo (4/1/17)

AzzA68, any recommendations on a low-end - but good quality - bench pH meter, or a top-notch handheld? I've been looking at this one. 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/361288124308 

I'd like to keep it to about $400 if possible, but am looking for something that will expand with me if I get myself into a place of professional production.

BTW, do your recommendations regarding probe and winemaking extend to mead and very high gravity beers?


----------



## AzzA68 (4/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> AzzA68, any recommendations on a low-end - but good quality - bench pH meter, or a top-notch handheld? I've been looking at this one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/361288124308
> 
> ...


Re: the HANNA INSTRUMENTS - HI-207 - PH METER, BENCH

from eBay... a good meter no doubt. But be advised it does use a combination electrode & thermometer, which means more expense and less options when it comes time to renew it, Which the time will come. In most cases you're better off with meter that has a separate pH electrode and separate temp' probe. Temp compensation doesn't shift much in most cases, but it is beneficial. A discrete temp probe will almost never wear out, mishap or abuse are practically the only exceptions.

Try looking for "Portable pH/mV Meter - HI8424", it's a good budget conscious item with industry in mind.
http://hannainst.com/products/portable-meters/ph/portable-ph-mv-meter-hi8424.html
Be mindful that's US pricing, at US$315

RS Stock No.518-4967
http://au.rs-online.com/web/p/ph-water-analysis-meters/5184967/
Hanna Instruments HI 83141 pH & Water Analysis Meter, 0 → +14 pH

$456.75
Price (ex. GST) Each



http://hannainst.com/products/portable-meters/ph/ph-specific-features/probe-connection---bnc.html
Pick of the bunch is the HI9125; its predecessor was bulletproof and near on ham-fisted idiot-proof.

When buying from places like RS, be aware of old-stock; as mentioned before the electrodes have a limited shelf life.

It also appears that Hanna have shrunk the range and updated the handhelds too. The older waterproof pH meters where "through hole" PCB's which made them easily repairable but costly to produce it today's World. If you can find an older model, working, and cheap: buy it! Just get a new pH electrode.


----------



## Mardoo (4/1/17)

Thanks mate.


----------



## AzzA68 (4/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> Thanks mate.


If looking at other models and makes/brands: look for pH electrode connection that are of the "BNC" type; it's the industry standard and allows any normal/standard type pH electrode to be used (non-amplified and without built in temp' comp, etc).


----------



## Glomp (12/1/17)

Hi.

I have been reading posts and scouring the internet to get a ph meter.

I finally decided on the Testo.

I have seen this brand's digital thermometers and they are the M1 tank of thermometers. Where I work they are not used as a scientific instrument but more something that a carpenter would use a hammer on. They are bloody tough and work well and have probably been bought in their hundreds at Don is Good.

Features for the pH meter are:

1, 2 or 3 point calibration possible
Accuracy (absolute) ±0.02 pH 
Resolution 0.01 pH
Maintenance-free gel electrolyte
TopSafe: Robust, water-tight, hygienic and dishwasher-proof protection case (IP68)
I got the $20 ebay rebate off the price and ended up paying $141.63 delivered.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232029658713


----------



## Glomp (25/1/17)

Just received the pH meter from Hong Kong delivered by DHL and not aussie post. Looking into its background Testo is a German company with 250M Euro worth of sale.

The meter looks great and the electrolyte gel is in the bracket/belt holder supplied so no need for storage solutions. Also how geeky is that to have a ph meter belt holder?

Everything about it looks good. You can get replacement probes but probably just as cheap to buy a new meter.

Anyway it looks the goods and may suit someone a bit wary of cheaper meters.


----------



## mstrelan (20/2/17)

AzzA68 said:


> If you find a working waterproof Hanna meter in a bargain sale, buy it! (They're practically bullet proof.)


Anyone want to go halves of this 2-pack? Would come in at about $80 AUD each delivered with $10 off coupon.

Hanna GroChek pHEP 5 pH and Temperature Tester Meter Waterproof HI98128 (2 Pack)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/17)

bugger, I would but have just ordered one of these


----------



## HaveFun (12/5/19)

Which one is the right one for a home brewer? Testo for $140 or the Hanna one for $ 90?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Testo-2...m51f8c35d9d:g:QCMAAOSwZjNbbXoL&frcectupt=true

or the Hanna one

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hanna-HI98100-pH-Checker-0-01-Resolution/333147656492

Any suggestions 

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## markp (12/5/19)

HaveFun said:


> Which one is the right one for a home brewer? Testo for $140 or the Hanna one for $ 90?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Testo-2...m51f8c35d9d:g:QCMAAOSwZjNbbXoL&frcectupt=true
> 
> ...



Look at a horiba laqua twin ph22, only need to use small samples from a pippett dropper so it’s easy to cool quickly.


----------



## razz (12/5/19)

I use the Horiba Laqua 22. Easy to use, I don’t use it much and I keep some drops of 7.0 on it each month to keep it from drying out. Very fast to calibrate with calibration fluids (included)


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (12/5/19)

The Hanna one that you posted doesn't have the greatest accuracy, +-.2, if you want that kind of accuracy you might as well get the KL one. The testo model has an accuracy of +-.02. That's more like the accuracy you'll need. No point having a PH meter that is potentially reading .2 higher or lower than what you're aiming for. Eg. your aiming for a mash PH of 5.4 and your meter reads 5.6 or 5.2, you're not even close. You might as well just use whatever BS or Bruin water says. 

I've got the Horiba Laqua 22 and it is a great ph meter. I've checked it against my mates $1000 hanna meter and it was only .02 difference in the reading between the two, even he was impressed because it cooled the small sample so quickly.


----------

